# ABT question



## ctonello (Jan 13, 2014)

I made pulled pork on the weekend and have some left over. I want to use them to make ABTs but I fear it will dry out, do you guys put left over pulled pork in them or put it on near the end? Newb question I know.


----------



## so ms smoker (Jan 13, 2014)

If you want to use pulled pork in ABT's, I would suggest putting in a small amount then adding the cream cheese on top. Sounds interesting. Let us know how it turns out!

   Mike


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 13, 2014)

Here's how I like to do it:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/143650/first-summer-bbq-pulled-pork-poppers


----------



## ctonello (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks for the replies, Ill post some pictures when they are done


----------



## superdave (Jan 13, 2014)

Similiar to dirtsailor, but I cream my meat and cheese mixture together.  Always cover with a slightly cooked piece of bacon.


----------



## huskerfan1414 (Feb 2, 2014)

Did it once.  Cheese, a little pork on top, wrapped in bacon.  Turned out good.


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 8, 2014)

Try These...They are Great!

21  Jalapenos

1    Block Cream Cheese

1T  Neely's Rub*

1    Can Minced Clams

1t   Minced Garlic

1    Handful Crumpled Blue Cheese

1    Handful Chopped Mushrooms

1T  Honey

*Neely's Rub

1/2 C Paprika

1/4 C White Sugar

1t      Onion Powder

Enjoy!

John


----------

